# أسئلة عن المسيحية



## عمر الفاروق (28 يناير 2007)

لدي أسئلة كثيرة عن المسيحية ...

سأضع كل مرة خمس أسئلة وهكذا .. هل هذا جيد ؟



هل يتكلم الله مع المسيحيين ؟ (رأيت فيديو لقس أمريكي شهير يدعي أن الله يكلمه)


هل يؤمن جميع المسيحيين بالاعتراف بالذنوب (لرجال الدين) داخل الكنيسة لتتم مغفرتهم -مثل الكاثوليك- ؟


هل الأقباط أرثودوكس أم كاثوليك أم ماذا؟


هل يعلم -أو علم- المسيح عيسى عليه السلام بموعد يوم القيامة ؟


ما هو منصب البابا ووظيفته؟ وهل يعترف  الأرثودوكس بالبابا ؟ 


وشكراً


----------



## My Rock (28 يناير 2007)

عمر الفاروق قال:


> لدي أسئلة كثيرة عن المسيحية ...
> 
> سأضع كل مرة خمس أسئلة وهكذا .. هل هذا جيد ؟


 
موافقين





> هل يتكلم الله مع المسيحيين ؟ (رأيت فيديو لقس أمريكي شهير يدعي أن الله يكلمه)


 
لله طرق كثيرة في مخاطبة البشر, فوحدة من الطرق التي يخاطبنا بها هي كلمته في الكتاب المقدس

لكن انا قصدت كلام مباشر بصوت مسموع فيزيائيا فهذا الشئ ليس للكل




> هل يؤمن جميع المسيحيين بالاعتراف بالذنوب (لرجال الدين) داخل الكنيسة لتتم مغفرتهم -مثل الكاثوليك- ؟


 
لا احد يعترف لرجال الدين, حتى الاعتراف لدى الكاثوليك هو مبني على الاعتراف لله فقط, لكن الكتاب المقدس يحثنا على الاعتراف لبعضنا البعض لكن ليس التماس المغفرة من بعضنا فناك فرق

يعقوب 5 : 16

 اِعْتَرِفُوا بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ بِالّزَلاَّتِ، وَصَلُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ لأَجْلِ بَعْضٍ لِكَيْ تُشْفَوْا. طِلْبَةُ الْبَارِّ تَقْتَدِرُ كَثِيراً فِي فِعْلِهَا.

هنا مسألة الاعتراف بعضنا لبعض بخطايانا, لكن المغفرة هي من الرب وحده

يوحنا الاولى 1 : 9
 إِنِ اعْتَرَفْنَا بِخَطَايَانَا فَهُوَ أَمِينٌ وَعَادِلٌ، حَتَّى يَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَيُطَهِّرَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ.  





> هل يعلم -أو علم- المسيح عيسى عليه السلام بموعد يوم القيامة ؟


 

انت في منتدى مسيحي, فعلى الاقل احترم المنتدى و كونك ضيف و استخدم مسطلحات مسيحية

فمن هذا المسمى عيسى عليه السلام؟ لا اعرفه من الكتاب المقدس

تريد تسأل في المسيح يسوع, تسأل عنه بحسب ما نسميه و بحسب ما نؤمن به


سلام و نعمة


----------



## alsad al3aly (29 يناير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> لكن انا قصدت كلام مباشر بصوت مسموع فيزيائيا فهذا الشئ ليس للكل]




كلام جميل وأوافق عليه كمسلم



My Rock قال:


> لا احد يعترف لرجال الدين, حتى الاعتراف لدى الكاثوليك هو مبني على الاعتراف لله فقط



طالما أن الاعتراف يكون لله فقط عند الكاثوليك كما ذكرت , هل تعتقد أنه يصح أن يعترف الانسان لله فقط دون المرور علي رجل الدين الكاثوليكي. ؟؟؟


My Rock قال:


> انت في منتدى مسيحي, فعلى الاقل احترم المنتدى و كونك ضيف و استخدم مسطلحات مسيحية
> 
> فمن هذا المسمى عيسى عليه السلام؟ لا اعرفه من الكتاب المقدس
> تريد تسأل في المسيح يسوع, تسأل عنه بحسب ما نسميه و بحسب ما نؤمن به




قد نصل لحل مشترك وهو لفظ "" المسيح ""  فهل كان يعلم الميعاد ام لا ؟؟

تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## Twin (29 يناير 2007)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي أخي عمر*



عمر الفاروق قال:


> لدي أسئلة كثيرة عن المسيحية ...
> 
> سأضع كل مرة خمس أسئلة وهكذا .. هل هذا جيد ؟


 
*جيد ولكن بشرط*
*أن تكمل معنا*
*ولن ننتقل الي أسئلة جديدة الا أن ننتهي من القديمة أوك*​ 


عمر الفاروق قال:


> هل يتكلم الله مع المسيحيين ؟ (رأيت فيديو لقس أمريكي شهير يدعي أن الله يكلمه)


 
*يتكلم طبعاً *
*فالله لا يترك أولادة أبداً*
*ويتكلم معهم بطرق وأنواع كثيرة*

*فأنا مثلاً يتكلم معي عن طريق الكتاب المقدس والكنيسة بصلواتها*
*وهناك كثيرون يتكلم معهم بطرق مختلفة أخري*

*وكل هذا يعود للقامة الروحية والعلاقة بين الإنسان والله*​ 



عمر الفاروق قال:


> هل يؤمن جميع المسيحيين بالاعتراف بالذنوب (لرجال الدين) داخل الكنيسة لتتم مغفرتهم -مثل الكاثوليك- ؟


 
*المسيحين لا يعترفون لأشخاص لحدوث المغفرة*
*ولكنهم يعترفون الي الله أمام رجال الدين كي تحدث المغفرة*
*لأن الشيطان المتسبب في الذنوب يخشي الفضيحة*

*وشئ أخر*
*أنا عندما أقوم بالأعتراف أمام أب أعترافي ولكن أعترافي لله ولكن أب أعترافي يقوم بدور إيجابي وهو الأرشاد الروحي لي ويقوم بالصلاه فوق رأسي كي تحدث المغفرة من قبل الله*​ 


عمر الفاروق قال:


> هل الأقباط أرثودوكس أم كاثوليك أم ماذا؟


 
*أخي عمر*​*الأقباط هذه تعني المصرين ولا علاقة بها بالدين*
*فكل المصرين أقباط بكل أنتمائتهم *

*ولكن هذه الكلمة أنحصرت مع الزمن علي المسيحين فقط*

*أما فكرة قبطي كاثوليكي أو أرثوذكسي*
*فهذا يعني أنه مصري مسيحي أرثوذكسي أو مصري مصيحي كاثوليكي*

*ومعني أرثوذكسي "المستقيم" وكاثوليكي "الجامعة"*
*وهذه مسميات*​ 


عمر الفاروق قال:


> هل يعلم -أو علم- المسيح عيسى عليه السلام بموعد يوم القيامة ؟


 
*من عيسي هذا *
*أتقصد السيد المسيح له المجد*

*نعم هو يعلم الساعة ويوم القيامة*​*وقد تقول لي هو قال*​*لا أحد يعلم اليوم ولا الساعة لا الملائكة ولا أبن الإنسان لا يعلمها أحد *
*الا الله*

*وهذا صحيح وبما أن السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد*
*فهو يعلم كل شئ*​ 


عمر الفاروق قال:


> ما هو منصب البابا ووظيفته؟ وهل يعترف الأرثودوكس بالبابا ؟


 
*كلمة البابا هذه كلمة لا تطلق علي أي شخص سوي بطريرك الأسكندرية "بطريرك الأرثوذكس" قديماً أم الأن تطلق علي كل بطاركة المسيحين*

*أما بالنسبة لوظيفته في وظيفة رعوية بحتة*
*فهو راهب قد ترك العالم بل ومات عنه*
*فواظيفته هي وظيفة رعوية روحية*
*وهي الأهتمام بالرعية *

*وقد تري يا أخي في كلمة البابا كلمة لها معني*
*فما وظيفة الأب في الأسرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​ 
*في أنتظارك*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## عمر الفاروق (29 يناير 2007)

شكراً للجميع ...


1- 



> وقد تقول لي هو قال
> لا أحد يعلم اليوم ولا الساعة لا الملائكة ولا أبن الإنسان لا يعلمها أحد  الا الله
> 
> وهذا صحيح وبما أن السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد، فهو يعلم كل شئ



صحيح .. ولكن النص يختلف قليلاً عن ما ذكرت

((32وأمَّا ذلِكَ اليومُ أو تِلكَ السّاعةُ فلا يَعرِفُهُما أحَدٌ، لا الملائِكَةُ في السَّماءِ ولا الابنُ، إلاَ الآبَ.))

((32But of that day and that hour knoweth no man, no, not the angels which are in heaven, neither the Son, but the Father.))
http://bibleresources.bible.com/passagesearchresults.php?passage1=Mark+13:32&version=9

من المقصود بالإبن هنا ؟ اليس المسيح ؟ .... كما اعرف الابن هو المسيح والاب هو الله الوالد


2- ما رأيكم بصكوك الفغران ؟


3- هل المسيح يغفر لجميع المسيحيين .. جميع الذنوب ؟؟


4- من هو الحواريون ؟ وهل هم رسل من الله ؟  وهل هم الذين كتبوا الإنجيل ؟ وما عددهم ؟ وأسماؤهم إن أمكن؟


5- هل ما تزال هنالك معجزات للمسيح؟

...


----------



## peace_86 (29 يناير 2007)

*أتابعكم حتى النهاية
اشكركم كثيرا" على حسن اخلاقكم ..*


----------



## My Rock (30 يناير 2007)

عمر الفاروق قال:


> صحيح .. ولكن النص يختلف قليلاً عن ما ذكرت
> 
> ((32وأمَّا ذلِكَ اليومُ أو تِلكَ السّاعةُ فلا يَعرِفُهُما أحَدٌ، لا الملائِكَةُ في السَّماءِ ولا الابنُ، إلاَ الآبَ.))
> 
> ...


 
قبل أن يختم حديثه بالدعوة للسهر أراد أن يوجه أنظار تلاميذه إلى عدم الانشغال بمعرفة الأزمنة والأوقات، إنما بالاستعداد بالسهر المستمر وترقب مجيئه، لهذا قال: *"وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بها أحد ولا الملائكة الذين في السماء ولا الابن إلا الآب" [32]*.
هل يجهل السيد المسيح الساعة؟
*أولاً:* يقول *القديس أمبروسيوس* أن السيد المسيح هو الديان وهو الذي قدم علامات يوم مجيئه لذا فهو لا يجهل اليوم. هذا وإن كان يوم مجيئه هو "السبت" الحقيقي الذي فيه يستريح الله وقديسوه فكيف يجهل هذا اليوم وهو "*رب* *السبت*" (مت 12: 18)؟
*ثانيًا:* يرى *القديس أغسطينوس *أن السيد المسيح لا يجهل اليوم، إنما يعلن أنه لا يعرفه، إذ لا يعرفه معرفة من يبيح بالأمر. لعله يقصد بذلك ما يعلنه أحيانًا مدرس حين يُسأل عن أسئلة الامتحانات التي وضعها فيجيب أنه لا يعرف بمعنى عدم إمكانيته أن يُعلن ما قد وضعه، وأيضًا إن سُئل أب اعتراف عن اعترافات إنسان يحسب نفسه كمن لا يعرفها. يقول *القديس أغسطينوس*: [حقًا إن الآب لا يعرف شيئًا لا يعرفه الابن، لأن الابن هو معرفة الآب نفسه وحكمته، فهو ابنه وكلمته وحكمته. لكن ليس من صالحنا أن يخبرنا بما ليس في صالحنا أن نعرفه... إنه كمعلم يعلمنا بعض الأمور ويترك الأخرى لا يعرفنا بها. إنه يعرف أن يخبرنا بما هو لصالحنا ولا يخبرنا بالأمور التي تضرنا معرفتها.]
كما يقول: [قيل هذا بمعنى أن البشر لا يعرفونها بواسطة الابن، وليس أنه هو نفسه لا يعرفها، وذلك بنفس التعبير كالقول: *"*لأن الرب إلهكم يمتحنكم لكي يعلم*"* (تث 13: 3)، بمعنى أنه يجعلكم تعلمون. وكالقول: *"*قم يا رب*" *(مز 3: 7)، بمعنى "اجعلنا أن نقوم"، هكذا عندما يُقال أن الابن لا يعرف هذا اليوم فذلك ليس لأنه لا يعرفه وإنما لا يظهره لنا.]
بنفس الفكر يقول *القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: *[بقوله "ولا ملائكة" يسد شفاهم عن طلب معرفة ما لا تعرفه الملائكة، وبقوله "ولا الابن" يمنعهم ليس فقط من معرفته وإنما حتى عن السؤال عنه.]
هكذا أيضًا قال *الأب ثيؤفلاكتيوس:* [لو فقال لهم أنني أعرف الساعة لكنني لا أعلنها لكم لأحزنهم إلى وقت ليس بقليل لكنه بحكمة منعهم من التساؤل في هذا الأمر.] وقال القديس *هيلاري أسقف بواتييه:* إن السيد المسيح فيه كنوز المعرفة، فقوله إنه لا يعرف الساعة إنما يعني إخفاءه كنوز الحكمة التي فيه.
*ثالثًا:* يرى *القديس إيريناؤس* أنه وإن كان السيد المسيح العارف بكل شيء لم يخجل من أن ينسب معرفة يوم الرب للآب وحده كمن لا يعرفه، أفلا يليق بنا بروح التواضع أن نقتدي به حين نُسأل في أمور فائقة مثل كيفية ولادة الابن من الآب أن نُعلن أنها فائقة للعقل لا نعرفها.​ 




> 2- ما رأيكم بصكوك الفغران ؟


 
لا نعترف بها, فهي ليست حقيقة كتابية




> 3- هل المسيح يغفر لجميع المسيحيين .. جميع الذنوب ؟؟


 
المسيح يغفر لكل الخطاة التائبين عن خطياهم المؤمنين بكفارته 




> 4- من هو الحواريون ؟ وهل هم رسل من الله ؟ وهل هم الذين كتبوا الإنجيل ؟ وما عددهم ؟ وأسماؤهم إن أمكن؟


 
الحواريون هم تلاميذ المسيح الذين اصبحوا رسل بعدما ارسلهم المسيح لتلمذة العالم اجمع

ليس كلهم و لا من عندهم فقط الذي كتبوا الانجيل

تلاميذ السيد المسيح هم 12 
بطرس و اخوه اندراوس, يعقوب و اخوه يوحنا, فيلبس, برثلماوس, متى, توما, يعقوب, سمعان القانوي يهوذا تداوس و يهوذا الاسخريوطي




> 5- هل ما تزال هنالك معجزات للمسيح؟


 
نعم, انصحك بدخول الاقسام المسيحية الاخرى لترى المعجزات بأسم المسيح في عصرنا الحالي 

سلام و نعمة


----------



## عمر الفاروق (31 يناير 2007)

شكراً لك ..

1-



> المسيح يغفر لكل الخطاة التائبين عن خطياهم المؤمنين بكفارته



جوابك غير واضح بما فيه الكفاية ..

مثلا ::: ما مصير المسيحيين الذين أخطؤا ... (( كالقاتل والمغتصب والسارق ... الخ )) .. أمثال هتلر

هل سيدخلون النار -ولو مؤقتاً- ؟؟ أم أن المسيح سيغفر لهم ذنوبهم؟


2- من هو الحواري الخائن ؟؟ ممكن تتكلم عنه ؟


3- باختصار .. كيف تم كتابة الانجيل؟ متى ؟ كم استمر ؟ هل الذين كتبوه رسل من عند الله ؟


4- هل هناك سياسة أو قوانين معنية يجب على المسيحيين أن يتبعوها في الحروب؟ -نعلم بأن كل أمة معرضة للحرب سواء كان ذلك هجوماً أو دفاعاً .. فهل يوجد في الانجيل أي تعاليم ؟


5- ما قصة الأسرار السبعة؟ ولماذا هي أسرار ؟ ومن يعلم هذه الأسرار؟



بانتظار أجاباتكم ..


----------



## Twin (31 يناير 2007)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااااي أخي عمر*



عمر الفاروق قال:


> جوابك غير واضح بما فيه الكفاية ..
> مثلا ::: ما مصير المسيحيين الذين أخطؤا ... (( كالقاتل والمغتصب والسارق ... الخ )) .. أمثال هتلر
> هل سيدخلون النار -ولو مؤقتاً- ؟؟ أم أن المسيح سيغفر لهم ذنوبهم؟


 
*الجواب واضح يا أخي في قول الحبيب روك*
*فهو يقول الخطاه التائبين*
*وما أوردته أنت من أمثلة لا يعتبر حقيقة مادية*
*لأن هتلر لم يعلن توبته *
*فالمغفرة لا تحدث بدون توبة*​ 
*أما بالنسبة لفكرة دخول النار مؤقتاً هذا خطأ كبير وغير صحيح*​ 


عمر الفاروق قال:


> 2- من هو الحواري الخائن ؟؟ ممكن تتكلم عنه ؟


 
*يهوذا الأسخروطي*
*وهو تلميذ من تلاميذ رب المجد الأثني عشر*
*وهو من أسلم سيده بثلاثين من فضة*
*وهو من أنتحر ندماً*​ 


عمر الفاروق قال:


> 3- باختصار .. كيف تم كتابة الانجيل؟ متى ؟ كم استمر ؟ هل الذين كتبوه رسل من عند الله ؟


 
*كتب الأنجيل بالوحي المقدس*
*وكتب ما بين منتصف القرن الأول الي أخره*
*والذين كتبوه أربعة*
*متي ويوحنا* "تلميذين من الأثني عشر تلميذ"
*مرقس ولوقا* "رسولين من السبعين رسول"​


عمر الفاروق قال:


> 4- هل هناك سياسة أو قوانين معنية يجب على المسيحيين أن يتبعوها في الحروب؟ -نعلم بأن كل أمة معرضة للحرب سواء كان ذلك هجوماً أو دفاعاً .. فهل يوجد في الانجيل أي تعاليم ؟


 
*لا توجد عندنا سياسة للحروب لأن *
*مملكتنا ليست من هذا العالم*​ 


عمر الفاروق قال:


> 5- ما قصة الأسرار السبعة؟ ولماذا هي أسرار ؟ ومن يعلم هذه الأسرار؟


 
*هذه أمور طقسية مبنية علي أمور عقائدية*
*وهي أسرار لأن من يمارسها هو شخص واحد وهو من كان كاهن*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## fredyyy (9 يوليو 2009)

*تم حذف كل المشاركات الخارجة عن الموضوع *

*يُغلق لتشتيت الأعضاء عن الموضوع الرئيسي*


*fredyyy*


----------

